# مظاهرة أسلامية لعزل البابا شنودة أول رمضان !!



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*





مظاهرة أسلامية لعزل البابا شنودة أول رمضان


السبت  7 اغسطس 2010    4:03:12 م

البشاير – صموئيل العشاى : 

أعلنت مجموعات على الفيس بوك قريبة فكريا من تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي أنها  تجهز لحشد مظاهرة ضخمه تنطلق عقب صلاة الجمة الأولى من شهر رمضان المبارك  التى توافق 3 رمضان  1431هـ  / 13 أغسطس 2010 . 

وحدد النشطاء مسجد النور بالعباسية كمكان لانطلاق التظاهرة الضخمة التى  تدعو إلى عزل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية لعزله من منصب البطريرك . 

ونددت المجموعات بما أسمته " بلطجة الكنيسة المرقسية " وأتهمتها بأنها دأبت  فى الآونة الأخيرة على الاستقواء بأمريكا وإسرائيل والخروج على القانون  والدستور وخطف المسلمات الجدد وحبسهن بالأديرة والكنائس والاستيلاء على  أراضى الدولة وذبح من يشهر إسلامه على يد مليشيات مسيحية مدعومة كنسيا . 

وقالت المجموعات أنها تستشهد بحادث اغتيال الشاب ياسر خلف ، الذى قتلته  المليشيات المسيحية فى القليوبية ، وكذلك اختطاف السيدة " ياسمين " من  منزلها بحى الطالبية بالهرم على يد 20 بلطجى من فرق الكشافة المسيحية ،  ليجبروها على العودة إلى المسيحية . 

كما دعا النشطاء إلى الكشف عن مصير السيدة كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير  مواس التى اعتنقت الإسلام وقامت الكنيسة بخطفها وكذلك السيدة وفاء قسطنطين  التى خطفتها الكنيسة سنة 2004  . 


المصدر




​*


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مين اللي بيتكلم عن البلطجية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصراحة ساعات يجيني شعور بأن المسلمين هم ناس غير اسوياء... لا أحب أن أظلمهم، لكنهم يبدون هكذا في منظر الجميع ..

قال عزل البابا قال... خليهم في أزهرهم وجوامعهم.. حاشرين أنفوهم بخصوصيات المسيحيين ليه؟؟؟

يارب إرحم..


شكراً صديقي mikel coco ... سلام*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا peace_86 ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2010)

بالصراحة
هايدا كلام فاضى وقلة ادب....


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2010)

*وده من ايه ده !!!!!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*قله ادب ووقاحه من متخلفين ارهابيين

شكرا جوجو ع مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا دونا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## zama (7 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

ليييييييييييييه أول رمضان يعنى ؟؟

دا المفروض ما يختلطوا بالكفار _ على حد وصفهم لينا _ فى الأيام المبروكة !!

==

أحناااااااااااا عندنا ميليشيااااااااااااااااات ؟؟

صحيح أنكم نصابين يا مسلمييييييييييييييييييييين ، *دا حتى فكر الميليشيااااااااات مش موجود أصلاً *..

*يا مسلمييييييييييييييييين يا نصاااااااااااابييييييييييييييييييين ..*

شكراً ع الخبر ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

ميليشياااااااااااااااااااااااات دفعة واحدة
دا بيستهبلوا

كل دا عشان يغطوا على موضوع الأسلمة 
و خطف بناتنا و أولادنا


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ونددت المجموعات بما أسمته " بلطجة الكنيسة المرقسية " وأتهمتها بأنها دأبت فى الآونة الأخيرة على الاستقواء بأمريكا وإسرائيل والخروج على القانون والدستور وخطف المسلمات الجدد وحبسهن بالأديرة والكنائس والاستيلاء على أراضى الدولة وذبح من يشهر إسلامه على يد مليشيات مسيحية مدعومة كنسيا .


 
ده اللى هو احنا ؟؟؟

هما عايشين فى عالم تانى ولا ايه

شكرا مايكل على الخبر​


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2010)

العالم دى بتهرج 
قريت خبر زى ده فى موقع اسمه تقريبا مقاومة التنصير !!!
ربنا يشفيهم من الحقد و السواد اللى ملا قلوبهم


----------



## besm alslib (8 أغسطس 2010)

*انا بحس انا دائما مع دخول رمضان لازم يصير مصايب *

*لكن الغريب فعلا ان الدوله بتسمح ليهم بالكلام التافه ده*

*شكرا عزيزي على الخبر وربنا يعين*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2010)

*مهما لا زم يعملو  كدا  يا كوكو  وبعدين هما مالهم  بالبابا   والمرقسيه  ؟*
*مش هما بيقولو لكم دينكم وليا  دينى وبعدين مين اللى   بيخطف ومين اللى  عنه  مليشيات *
*مين اللى  بيفجرو نفسهم ومين اللى بيقتلو الناس  *
*لو نسيتو اسائلو التاريخ  *
*شكرا  كوكو  وربنا يرحمنا  بجد*​


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههه
طيب مين اللى هايعزلوا من منصبة؟؟
هما فاكربن ان الحكومة هىالىمعيناة ولااية
طبعا الجهل سمة اساسية فيهم
الخبر دة يتحط فى قسم الاخبار الكوميدية
ربنا يرحم*


----------



## Alcrusader (8 أغسطس 2010)

*والله اضحكت للموت لم قرأت هذا الخبر...

أنا ما لا أفهمه لماذا دائماً المسلم يلعب دور الضحية لم يكون هو المذنب؟

يذكرني بالمثل القائل:" ضربني و هو إلي بكى، سبقني وإشتكى علي!!!" 

ربما فعلاً محتاجين ميليشيات لوضع حد لهكذا أشكال ...

شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ان طلع العيب والتخلف من اهل العيب والتخلف يبقي مش حاجه غريبه
والمسلمين طول عمرهم اهل العيب والتخلف والارهاب 
ربنا يرحمنا منهم
شكرا ع مروركم كلكم​*


----------



## peace_86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*أنا احسد حبايبنا المسلمين لأنهم يستطيعون وبكل جرأة أن يتبجحوا..

يعني يقتلون غيرهم .. فيتابكون أمام الإعلام ليقولوا ان المسيحيين يقتلونهم
يمنعون الكنايس.. ويتباكون على منع بناء المآذن ..
يطالبون بشريعة اسلامية في بلاد الغرب ولا يسمحون بترميم حمام الكنيسة في بلادهم


حقيقي ناس أذكياء وجريئين.. ياريتني أملك هذه الجرأة مثلهم ..

صدق إللي قال :hlp::hlp: :
(ضربني و هو إلي بكى، سبقني وإشتكى علي)*


----------



## fakhry2010 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*كخ يا مسلم انت وهو كخ كخ كخ بطل لعب لان كتر العب بيجيب بواسير 

اتصدقوا لو كلب غلط فيكم فى البابا فى مظاهره لاهنخربها على راسكم يا بلطجيه وحراميه مثل رسولكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا peace_86 ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا فخري ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2010)

*
من النهايه ابواب الجحيم لم تقوى عليها .... 

ومن ناحية قداسة البابا أحنا مش خايفين عليه .. لأن شعر رأسه محصى عند ربنا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يمس شعرة واحدة من رأسه(ربنا موجود). *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ممتي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (9 أغسطس 2010)

ايوه انا سمعت الكلام ده في قال ايه كمان عوزين يعملوه صور استيكر ويلزقوها في الموصلات وعلي حائط الكنائس
دول ناس دماغهم تعبانه هو كل رمضان يعملو مصيبه
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة خبر مضحك

بس ما اظنش ان هيكون في مظاهرة اساسا ده كلام ناس عبيطة

اظن اني المسلمين اعقل من الانسياق وراء هذا الكلام

وكمان عجبني زج الكشافة المسيحية في الموضوع كاننا نعد الكشافة لتكون ميليشات عسكرية ههههه

ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل ده

وشكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2010)

عجبتنى جدا هذه المقوله كنت قرءتها

أيها الأسد الجالس على السدة المرقسية

أيها الراع الذى استلم عصا الرعايا من الراع الأعظم
وتحافظ على الخراف الضعيفة من الذئاب الخاطفة
فى صبر واحتمال وتأن

أيها المصرى الوطنى الأمين
الذى أخلص الحب لهذا الوطن
وعلمنا حب الوطن
فعشقنا الوطن من بين كلمات فمك الطاهر

أيها الراهب العابد الناسك الذى ترك متاع الحياه
وانصرف الى عبادة الاله
ولما اختارته العناية الالهية ليقود كنيسة شعب الله فى برية الحياة
اخلص لها الحب والعطاء
فبادلته الرعية حبا بحب

سير ياسيدنا
ونحن خلفك

فلست وحدك البابا شنودة
كلنا البابا شنودة

22 مليون بابا شنودة فى مصر​


----------



## 3asfoora (10 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم اخواتي

شكرا استاذي ع الكلام الجميل اللي ضفته

وربنا يرحمنا من المتخلفين دول​*


----------



## bent almalk (10 أغسطس 2010)

*بجد ربنا يشفيهم من التخلف اللى هما فية

يا اخواتى وابنائى
صلو لهم ان يلمسهم الرب

ميرسى للخبر
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا بنت الملك ع مرورك


وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحه مش لاقيه حاجه اقولها
غير ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف بجد
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ع مرورك نيفووو


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## veronika (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يشفي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا فيرونيكا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## noraa (10 أغسطس 2010)

بص هو غالبا نسيوا يقولوا ان الميحين هما اللى المفروض بعملوا المظاهرات دى علشان البلطجة والقتل واختتطاف البنات  وعدم ثيوت اطفال مسيحين بس اللى كتب الخبر نسى ةكتب المسلمين يا جماعة دة عالم متخلف اللى احنا عايشن فية دة  ربنا يرحمناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
  وشكرا على الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا نوورا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

